# Supplier of net cages



## CosbyArt (Feb 20, 2015)

I've seen several posts asking for links to a supplier of the netted cages and pop-up net homes as they are getting hard to find, so I thought I'd just drop a quick link here for anyone looking.

The company BioQuip sells nine different sizes and styles of the net habitat/houses, butterfly cages, or whatever you want to call them. Here is a direct link to the cages.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree with Bioquip. They sell many items that can be used in this hobby. I believe I posted about them here not too long ago. Live Monarch at one point had great inexpensive net cages but they do not list them on their website anymore.


----------



## dmina (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Thomas... I have been looking for some myself...


----------



## spinningmanti (Mar 7, 2015)

wow, great info! Thanks Thomas!


----------



## Sticky (Mar 7, 2015)

They have one somewhere that is big enough to have a party in.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 7, 2015)

Sticky said:


> They have one somewhere that is big enough to have a party in.


I've seen some of those huge net cages, but are usually custom built ones. Largest I've found that is sold ready to go is 57" wide by 60" tall.


----------



## aNisip (Mar 8, 2015)

Like Rick said livemonarch.com used to be a supplier of them, but they currently dont have them available. And the largest one they offered was a 70" x 70" x 70" castle... here is their protective enclosure product page if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bloodtkr (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha check out the prices " only $1000 "


----------



## Mediocre_Rebel (Jul 14, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> I've seen several posts asking for links to a supplier of the netted cages and pop-up net homes as they are getting hard to find, so I thought I'd just drop a quick link here for anyone looking.
> 
> The company BioQuip sells nine different sizes and styles of the net habitat/houses, butterfly cages, or whatever you want to call them. Here is a direct link to the cages.


Im sorry, but the "pop up" cages on that website are just pop-up laundry bags. You can buy them for half as cheap. q_q


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 15, 2015)

I bought 2 cages for two mantids but I ordered over a week ago (not exaggerating) and they still haven't shipped. -_- I've ordered from them before and it was the same situation. Bioquip offers great products and competitive pricing, but don't order from them unless you're able to wait 2 weeks but still pay for regular shipping.


----------



## dmina (Jul 15, 2015)

Bioquip has been out of stock with them for over a month.. but I was notified today that my order was getting ready for shipment&gt;

they are not like a pop up laundry bags.. they have a zippered closure and a clear vinyl window..


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, lol. I just canceled my order several hours ago.

dmina, he meant the cylindrical enclosures.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 15, 2015)

I love the ones from Bioquip! Thier cages are awesome. One is big enough to party in.


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jul 15, 2015)

me too i bought the 12x12 cubes i love them ; )


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 15, 2015)

Too bad they are frequently out of stock on the net cages. I've looked at laundry baskets as a cheap alternative but all I have seen have a open top (they have no top of any kind by the handle area). The best I can find local are laundry bags, full mesh enclosed with a zipper and large, but doesn't hold their shape.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't laugh at me for being cheap, but I use those laundry bags from the dollar store. Since the top is open, I cut some mesh and sow it across the top. Then I cut a slit on one of the sides and sow on a zipper. I know it takes extra work, but it's doable. Plus, I have many mantises and at $15 a net cage, I don't want to be spending hundreds of $$ on net cages...


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 15, 2015)

PlayingMantis said:


> Don't laugh at me for being cheap, but I use those laundry bags from the dollar store. Since the top is open, I cut some mesh and sow it across the top. Then I cut a slit on one of the sides and sow on a zipper. I know it takes extra work, but it's doable. Plus, I have many mantises and at $15 a net cage, I don't want to be spending hundreds of $$ on net cages...


I get as much supplies as I can from dollar stores, especially Family Dollar (as everything is a dollar), deli cups and all.  Do the laundry bags you use hold their shape or are you using something to make them rigid?


----------



## PlayingMantis (Jul 15, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> I get as much supplies as I can from dollar stores, especially Family Dollar (as everything is a dollar), deli cups and all.  Do the laundry bags you use hold their shape or are you using something to make them rigid?


The laundry bags hold their shape very well. They're 12" by 12" by 24" and I haven't had any issues with them.  

And yep, ever since I started raising mantises, I've been making frequent trips to the dollar store, for cups, plastic/styrofoam containers, trays, laundry bags, etc. I really love their styrofoam cooler containers, which I use to house communal nymphs. The styrofoam surface provides good grip, and also retains more humidity compared to net cages.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 16, 2015)

PlayingMantis said:


> The laundry bags hold their shape very well. They're 12" by 12" by 24" and I haven't had any issues with them.
> 
> And yep, ever since I started raising mantises, I've been making frequent trips to the dollar store, for cups, plastic/styrofoam containers, trays, laundry bags, etc. I really love their styrofoam cooler containers, which I use to house communal nymphs. The styrofoam surface provides good grip, and also retains more humidity compared to net cages.


Great to hear, and with a few sticks/branches the bags shouldn't be any problem then. I'll have to try it next time.  

It is a great source even if the material is a bit thin or whatever, as it is cheap to replace as needed too.


----------

